# Anyone know of any "snowbirds" forums?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

This CMF is great! I've learned a great deal since joining!
With that in mind, does anyone know if there's like, a _CMF_ equivalent that focuses on "Canadian snowbirds" topics? I'd like to be able to pick the brains of snowbirds re all things related to heading "south" for the winter! If there isn't ... there SHOULD be! Any suggestions?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> This CMF is great! I've learned a great deal since joining!
> With that in mind, does anyone know if there's like, a _CMF_ equivalent that focuses on "Canadian snowbirds" topics? I'd like to be able to pick the brains of snowbirds re all things related to heading "south" for the winter! If there isn't ... there SHOULD be! Any suggestions?


 you just have to google it man, and there are a few forums out there. Lucky you to think of spending deflated Canadian funds in
the land of perpetual sunshine and warm temperatures.:biggrin:
http://www.snowbirds.org/home


this is the one you are probably interested in
.here`s one dealing with Arizona, a bit dated (2004 posts), but it may still be active
https://www.tripadvisor.ca/ShowTopic-g28924-i139-k7524-o10-Best_Places_for_Snowbirds-Arizona.html


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah, did google. didn't find much. snowbirds org doesn't have a forum i dont think? plus you have to pay to join up?
not so much int. in arizona. us easterners tend to flock to the sunshine state.
any other suggestions out there?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Try expats.forum with your destination in mind. Then find local forums for more info.


----------

